# Anyone with Sjogrens syndrome too?



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,went to my doctor yesterday and she suspects I have Sjogrens syndrome too. Iï¿½m seeing a ophthalmologist in October who is a specialist in Sjogrens. I was wondering if any of you have this illness too? And how this effects FMS? I really hope I donï¿½t have it, canï¿½t say Iï¿½m looking forward to have three chronic diseases...







/Mio


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I have a dear friend who, among many other things, has Sjogren's Syndrome. I don't know a lot about it, but you have my best wishes!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

all of a sudden, I am hearing lots more about this. a while back, another BB member and I e-mailed each other about Sjogrens. I wonder if I have it too, at least a mild case of it. if you need more info, do an internet search and you will find some good sites.I'm currently doing some research for an article (I hope!) on a rare muscular disease. some of my research has involved exploring what a leading scientist at NIH has to say about that disease and autoimmune disorders in general. he thinks it is very possible that people have "overlap" syndromes (a few autoimmune diseases at once). but he says that medical science really can't say at this point whether the various diseases/conditions these people appear to have are really separate, whether they are part of one big syndrome, or whether so many autoimmune symptoms just mimic each other. I'm prob. not making a lot of sense. (many people who have the muscular disease I'm researching also appear to have Sjogrens.)at any rate, good luck. I'd like to hear the outcome. mind e-mailing me later?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Mio







Can you tell me what Sjogrens syndrome is? I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,and thanx for your respons!I have read that Sjogrens syndrome is a multi-system chronic inflammatory disease (other diseases are for example lupus). I have also read that theseautoimmune disorders are very similair to each other. My doctor said that since I already have one autoimmune disorder (chronic inflammatory bowel disease) it wouldnï¿½t surprise her if I had another one (besides the symptoms). Also my aunt had it and I strongly suspect that my mother has it too. HipJan: What kind of muscular disease are you doing research about? Sounds interesting!Weener: I found a site about Sjogrens syndome: http://www.sjogrens.org/ /Mio


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Mio, it's myositis. But I'm frustrated right now, because it's hard finding anyone to find the time to get back with me.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

My grandmother has sjogrens. It is an auto-immune disease which attacks the moisture producing glands in the body. Causes very dry mouth, dry eyes, dental problems, etc. It's awful!


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Sjorgrens is sometimes related to Lupus. You might want to check the Lupus Association and the Arthritis ASsociation for more information. I have LUPUS and IBS and at one time was told I had sjorgrens. Nothing ever came of that part. I've included some info on Sjorgren that might prove helpful. You can email me any questions you may have as I don't often get on the bb. All I can tell you is autoimmune diseases are a challenge but with support we can get through anything. AudreySjogrens Syndrome (SS) pronounced 'show-grins', is one of the most common and least diagnosed rheumatic diseases. In some patients, it presents as only vague symptoms of dry mouth and irritated eyes, while in others it is associated with severe systemic illness and autoimmunity and may even terminate in lymphoid malignancy. SS is an autoimmune disease which immune cells infiltrate and destroy the glands which produce tear and saliva, resulting in dryness of the eyes and mouth.There is no known cause for sjogrens syndrome, but it is suspected that several factors are involved. These factors include infectious (viral), hormonal, genetic and stress. Currently, it is suspected that one or more viruses play a role. Stress may be involved acting through psychoneuro-immunologic mechanisms.Basic clinical featuresSS is a chronic autoimmune and inflammatory disease characterised by diminished lacrimal (eyes) and salivary gland secretion (sicca complex) resulting in dry eyes and dry mouth. Objective evidence of the sicca complex in a patient who shows no signs of rheumatic disease is sufficient for a diagnosis primary SS.Two presentations are common. One is the rapid development of severe oral and ocular dryness, which is often accompanied by episode parotid swelling in an otherwise well patient. The other is the insidious and slowly progressive development of sicca complex in a patient with rheumatoid arthritis (RA).The connection between Sjogren's and LupusSjogren's Syndrome (SS) and systemic lupus erythematosus (SLE) both belong to the connective tissue disease class of rheumatic diseases. While they both share a couple of genetic, clinical and serologic markers, they have their own distinctive characteristics, marking the clinical diagnosis by the rheumatologist rather feasible.Few patients with SS will develop SLE. Contrarily, approximately 25% of patients with SLE will develop SS in the course of the disease, SLE appears to be more prevalent in women of childbearing age, and SS is more prevalent on women with an average age of 50.Viral infection, Epstein Barr virus, or an HIV-like virus (not HIV itself) may lead respectively to primary SS in which the glandular structures like parotid glands are polarised or to SLE in which basement membrane of the kidneys or skin is polarised.Sjogren's Syndrome and the EyeThe most frequent eye complaint is the sensation of a foreign body in the eye, which patients describe as a "gritty" or "sandy" feeling. Other ocular symptoms include accumulation of thick "ropey" strands in the eyes, particularly upon wakening; decreased tearing; redness; burning; light sensitivity; eye fatigue; itching; and a "filmy: sensation that interferes with vision. Ocular complications include corneal ulceration, vascularization (formation of new blood vessels) and opacification (diminished ability to see), followed rarely by perforation. Many patients are able to treat problems symptomatically. Others are forced to cope with blurred vision and constant eye discomfort


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Thanxfor the info!







Iï¿½m going to an ophthalmologist in a couple of weeks and hopefully he will know if itï¿½s Sjogrenï¿½s. /Mio


----------



## azvessey (Dec 23, 2000)

I also exhibit some of the symptoms of auto-immune Sjogrens (unusual for a male) when my MECFS flares, but I don't have any of the pathology which would confirm the existence of either Type 1 or Type 2; Type 2 being the more serious from memory. I, and two of my siblings, share CFS and Gilberts, one sibling also has Type 2 Sjogrens, the other CLL. We all share the common heritage of an Rh neg mother and an Rh pos father; so we all consequently bare the cross of various auto-immune illnesses.Cheers. Tony


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Mio, I heard on the news that a new vaccine has been developed for Sjogrens Syndrome. You may want to ask your doctor about it.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

weener, do you have any more info about that vaccine? Sounds interesting.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Susan, I don't have much info about it. I had the local news on and there was a small blurp about a new vaccine for the treatment of Sjogrens. I'm trying to remember which station I saw it on and maybe I can contact them about it. It was on the news last week, but my computer was in the shop for repairs otherwise I would have sent the info sooner. I'm off to yoga right now, but give me a couple of days and I'll try to find out more info.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Susan, Shelley posted an excellent article on the Sjogren's vaccine. I believe it is the same article that I saw on the news.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi weener







I read the article! Iï¿½m going to an ophthalmologist on Tuesday and Iï¿½m a bit nervous about it. You can get serious damage on some organs (pancreas, liver, kidneys) and I really hope I donï¿½t have it. My cousins wife has lupus and she had to remove one of her kidneys last autumn. These disease are awful.../Mio


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Mio, I hope you don't have it too. I will say a prayer for you.


----------

